# In serious need of Advice please



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello to All,
Im sure there has been thread after thread regarding issues like this but im a complete newbie to this.
I have been offered a job in Abu Dhabi, but can stay in Dubai if I choose to commute. Im 25 years old and my missus is 22. I have had my first package offer though but after some research I’m confused to whether it’s a good enough deal to relocate. I would be very much appreciate if anyone could offer us any advice.

The package is as follows

25600 AED per month, this would have to include my car allowance and utilities.

I would be getting 125000 AED per year for housing and 25000 AED furniture allowance. What type of property would we expect to get for this?

Any advice would be great

Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Seems like a good deal for a single person. Not sure about if you're supporting your missus as well. Will she be getting a job? Even if she doesn't you two would be able to do everything you wanted, probably even running two cars and going out a few times a week.

125000 will get you a nice 2 bed in the Marina. Possibly a 3 bed in JLT or Discovery Gardens.
The commute from Dubai to ab dabs is pretty killer but I much prefer it to living in AD, you get used to it. 1h 15m from marina to the corniche for me.

Andy


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Colin

That is a good package and you will be able to enjoy a comfortable lifestyle. Difficult to say if is fair or not without knowing the type of role, etc. but don't worry, you can have a comfortable lifestyle on that package, even if your wife doesn't work.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh and yes the drive to AD is a killer (too many bad drivers there) but people get used to it. Just try to stay as close as possible to the exit to AD (Marina, JLT, The Greens, etc ) to minimise your travel time.


----------



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for the replys.

I would be working as a Superviser for an oil company. I would like to be able to save money also but the 1st step would be making sure we could live on this package. I have only been to AD never Dubai but ive heard there would be more for my missus and i to do in dubai. If she could get work that would be great. She is a fully qualified beauty therapist. Is there a demand for a job like that?

Would the 125000 AED get us a shared swimming pool etc? 

Again thanks for the replys. This would be a massive step to take but just trying to sum up the pros and cons.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Colin,

Most of the new buildings at the Marina, JLT, Greens, have amenities such as pool, gym, sauna, etc. and for your housing allowance you should definitely be able to get a very nice 2 bedroom in one of the new developments (even at The Palm if you haggle a lot). Check Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com for rentals and remember that you want to be near the Marina/JLT area for easy access to AD.

Unless you guys go crazy on the shopping/party/brunching, you definitely should be able to save some money, but this will depend entirely on your personal budgeting and finance skills! I manage to save a third of my salary every month, whereas for more 'extravagant' people the amount of money I make is hardly enough to shop, party and play! 

As for your wife (I keep saying wife as I assume you guys are married or otherwise know that cohabitation is illegal), she should be able to find a job as well, perhaps not as well paid as back in the UK as most beautician jobs pay low wages, however there are beauty parlors and spas everywhere and my suggestion would be for her to pretty much just go and visit them, introduce herself and ask if they have any positions open.


----------



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks,

I will go have a look at what you have suggested dizzyizzy. 

Just wondering if the places you have suggested allow dogs to stay there? 

Also can you hire nice cars or do you have to buy them?


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

This is plenty for single married couple - you'll have a blast!

Keep in mind you may need a bit of startup cash, I brought over 50k dhs and had to call for more (1 rent cheque upfront 200k), many other have their housing fully paid for and arranged by company which has it's own pro's and cons...

The best advice I got before coming over (and foolishly didn't take!) was to take a months leave and come over for a look. The working environment/culture can be a shock depending on sector/private/public etc. IMHO western management practices don't really work here.

Oh and the weather is nice now - great time to head over! Luck to you.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Colin,

Some places allow dogs and others don't, you'll have to check witch each building or landlord. 

What kind of car do you have in mind? To hire or buy a car will depend on how long you plan to stay here and what your budget is, if is going to be more than 1 year I'd recommend you to rent for the first month or so, and then go and see the what your options for buying are. With so many great deals on brand new or fairly used second hand cars, renting or leasing on the long term doesn't seem like a great option to me, but that's just my personal opinion of course. If I were you I'd just rent a car for a month or so, until you decide what to buy. Renting or leasing is more expensive but (relatively) hassle free. I prefer to own as it works out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Dogs are generally not encouraged in Islam. It's very rare to see a muslim with a pet dog. As a rule, Islam only allows muslims to own a dog for herding and farm relative activities. It is haram for muslims to be in contact with the saliva of dogs.

Just a thought.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Some buildings have no dogs rule but not many, just check first before signing up. All apartments buildings have pools and (most) gyms. If you want a villa you can look at The Springs - you can get a 3 bed villa for dhs 110k and then you have no problem with a dog (although check with landlord first). Or the new villas at Jumeriah Village (add another 10 mins to your commute but nice villas) There is a very useful book called Dubai Explorer which you can order now from Amazon - it will explain the different areas although the rent prices quoted may be a bit out of date now. Look at Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com for more accurate guide to prices. I have a friend who is a beauty therapist, she has set up a room in their villa and works from home. She advertises at the local shopping centers and has a good clientele of expat women. It is more money than working at a salon where all the staff are filipinos and work for alot less money than she will be used to earning.


----------

